# Among the Wastes [Recruitment Thread]!!!!



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Alright this Rp is going to set in the Fallout 3 universe in the year 2277, 200 years after the great nuclear war between the USA and China that devastates the whole world. every city is a shelled wasteland and people live in the wastes in small settlements or towns across the world where they gather for protection from whatever dangers lurk in the wastes, from mutated humans that look like zombies called Ghouls, to raiders and nuclear rain storms. the Rp will take place in Washington DC but travel to other places. 

the Rp will start off with all of you being caught by a group of raiders and waking up in a fenced off area almost naked and stripped of whatever you had. how did they catch you? why do you think they came after you? below are the different factions within the fallout universe to help you out beginning with types of weapons;

*Small Guns:* any type of rifle, assault rifles, hand guns
*Energy Weapons:* Plasma Rifle, Laser Rifle, Plasma Pistol, Laser Pistol, Gatling Laser
*Big Guns:* Gatling Gun, Rocket Launcher, Flamethrower, and Fat Man which shoots mini-nukes (Uber rocket launcher)
*Close Combat Weapons:* Power Fist, Ripper (tiny tiny chainsword type), brass knuckles, knives, pipes, swords both ceremonial or found in military bases.

*Brotherhood of Steel*-group of warriors that travel the remains of the USA searching for lost technology. they are highly skilled and trained fighters and are always equipped with power armor and laser rifles and are predominantly based out of Southern California. for the sake of the Rp if you choose this you can be from whatever area and forward base if you want, the only difference being that Brotherhood members not from the DC ruins are indifferent towards wastelanders and look down upon them.

*Brotherhood of Steel Outcasts*-These are the same as above except they are breakaways from the DC branch of the Brotherhood because of that branch's change of heart toward wastelanders. the DC branch had switched its primary objective to aid the wastelanders any way they could and made the pursuit of valuable tech a secondary objective. they hate the members of the DC branch with a passion for thier desertion of their primary objective.

*Enclave*-These are the remnants of the United States Government and have the best weaponry and armor. They are based out of the northernmost states in the US and its members view everyone that is not one of them as lesser beings. While they have recently been on thier back foot due to the DC branch of the Brotherhood's attacks on them they are still highly skilled and trained soldiers. Their aim is to unite what they can of the American people, and those that they do not want they will kill (which is mostly everyone). This is the last group that uses power armor and any type of energy weapons from plasma rifles to laser rifles, the other two being the ones above so anyone not from these three backrounds must get training to use power armor or be given an energy weapon.

*Raiders*-Otherwise known as slavers these are hunting parties of cruel and malicious individuals who go out and of course raid towns and settlements and take prisoners to sell into slavery or to torture. Very straightforward here, not kind people at all, let's just say you would rather run into the Enclave then these guys. usually have some sort of leather armor or combat armor with spikes all over it along with tatoos and whatnot and somewhat decent weapons.

*Ghouls*-People who have been exposed to horrific amounts of radiation and lived through it. Unlike thier cousins of the same name that are mindless Zombies these are people like anyone else despite their falking skin and zombie like appearance. Ghouls, while they do not hate normal people, they have a dislike for those who make fun of them and treat them like shit which is most people. They are not injured at all by radiation and are in fact healed by it and have more strength and resiliance then normal humans despite their ugly appearance.

*Wastelanders*-This is what most of you will be besides Ghouls. These are your everyday people that live in the wastes, they live in towns or settlements and have all kinds of backrounds, most of them know how to shoot a gun if need be for protection but other then that have not. You can also be a wanderer which means that you wander the wastes for adventure, money what have you. These are the wastelanders with better survival experience then most for they usually have to protect themselves from whatever the wastes throw at them. Or you could be part of a trading caravan if you wanted to be.

*Mercenaries*-These are just what they sound like, guns for hire. You could be from a group of mercenaries or be your own gun for hire. They usually have a heart for wastelanders because they come from that backround and help when they can unless of course they are heartless bastards. very good shots but not as good training as the Brotherhood or Enclave and definately not as good weapons and armor but the second best by a long shot. they are usually equipped with assault rifles and other standard weapons and combat armor.

*Vault Dweller*-This is the last group of people and the least is known about them. They come from huge underground towns called Vaults that were built before the war to save the American people from the nuclear fallout and bombs. They know nothing of the wastes because of their sheltered lives in the Vaults, they have either come into the wastes by their own choice or because their specific Overseer decided to have everyone move out and re-build the human race. They are the most ill-equipped to handle themselves in the wastes but are usually the most intelligent and resourceful people out there due to there schooling in the Vaults and there natural sense of adventure.

ok so that is the lowdown on the factions for those of you who want to join but are unfamiliar with the Fallout universe. i want the character sheet to go like this;

Name:
Age:
Sex:
Ghoul or Human:
Appearance:
Backround: (put how you got caught in here)
Any faction you used to be connected to: I want only one of each from the Enclave, Brotherhood of Steel and Brotherhood of Steel Outcasts.
Weapons and Armor: If you had any weapons when you were attacked and what they were, who knows the Raiders might still have your ish.

also on a side note a lot of the weapons above are hard to come across so unless you are from one of the first three factions chances are you have a pistol or something like a hunting rifle and at the most an assault rifle like an Ak-47. I will have another post showing the different types of power armor and combat armor. 

anywho i hope you guys will have fun in this and i plan for it to be very dangerous so you might get killed if you do something stupid so keep your wits about you lol


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

so here are the types of armor within the fallout universe;

Brotherhood Power Armor









Brotherhood Outcast Power Armor









Enclave Armor









Enclave Tesla Armor (increases Energy weapon damage and better Radiation Resistance)









Enclave Hellfire Armor (best defence of enclave types and has increased fire resistance)









ok and now the combat armor that mercenaries and higher ups would get;










and raider armor and this varies because they use anything for armor;










Vault dweller jumpsuit and average wastelander outfit;



















and this is what Ghouls look like;


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Ok here are the two NPCs I will be playing as, you will be interacting with these two the most out of any others once freed from the raiders so it might be smart to be nice to them if you aren't to anyone else and they will each be wearing T-51B Power Armor which looks like this;










Name: William

Age: 32

Sex:Male/Human

Appearance: Tall, around 6'2 and weighs 225lbs, wears the T-51B power armor that he and his wife Alice had found early on in their lives while exploring the wastes. He has blue eyes and short wavy brown hair with a full beard and scar on the right side of his face.

Weapons/Armor: T-51B power armor, Plasma Rifle, Power Fist

Faction Affiliation: Works with Brotherhood of Steel DC branch closely but is not a part of it.

Backround: William was born and raised in Vault 52 in Southern California until it was deemed ok for its residents to proceed out into the wastes to recolonize. The Vault was relatively close to the Brotherhood of Steel headquarters hence why it was kept safe for so long. When let out William joined a group of mercenaries looking for adventure and traveled the wastes for three years until meeting Alice after his group got in a huge firefight with another mercenary group. She and her family had found him and taken him in and gradually over time they formed a bond and when he went to leave she went with him.

Over the years they traveled the wastes looking for whatever thrill they were on to, and eventually came across the weapons and armor they now have. They settled in the DC area realizing that they could aide in the Brotherhood's fight against the Super Mutants and help in protecting the wastelanders there.

Personality: He is usually very loud and opinionated which is allowed by the Brotherhood because of his aide and expertise in the wastes. he is extremely intelligent in the field of science and technology due to his Vault schooling and so is seen as a valuable asset to the Brotherhood. loves to fight and go out and about in the ruins looking for "adventure" but he is no fool and is very aware of the dangers that the wastes hold. Loves his wife Alice dearly and is often protective of her when out in the field.

ok and here's Alice;

Name: Alice

Age: 30

Sex: Female/Human

Appearance: stands at about 5'2 and is very light. she has long black hair with green eyes and has beautiful curves that show even through the bulky power armor she wears. 

Weapons/Armor: T-51B power armor, Gauss Rifle (high powered sniper rifle that shoots a superheated round at amazing speeds, whatever the round hits is either blown apart or blown off, if used on power armor it will knock opponent over while rupturing the armor, must be loaded after each shot) and ripper.

Faction Affiliation: Works with Brotherhood of Steel DC branch closely but is not a part of it.

Backround: Was born in a small settlement in the mountains of Nevada and learned to hunt and shoot with her father when she was very young. Over the years she became the best shot in the town and when a group of Mercenaries that the town had hired came under attack she aided in the defence and fought off the attacking group. She and her family had taken in William who had actually taken a shot to save Alice from getting killed. Over the time it took for him to get better they grew closer and when it came time for him to leave she did too and over the years they acquired the armor and weapons they have now. They have settled in the DC area realizing that they could help in the Brotherhood's efforts agains the Super Mutants, Raiders and aiding the wastelanders.

Personality: extremely talented field medic because of her adventurous life in the wastes. knows much about the wastes, moreso then her husband William, and so is ery knowledgable about life in the wastes. very sweet and kind to wastelanders for she knows what they go through. despite her husband's attempts to protect her when in the field she relishes combat as much as he does and enjoys that she is a better shot then he is. like William she loves "adventure" but is fully aware of the dangers in the wastes. absolutely adores William.

P.S. these two are going to be rescuing you once the Rp starts, if you make it back to the Citadel alive they will be there for you to interact with and talk to until your fates are decided.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm not sure how popular this is going to be dude, but I'll throw myself in just in case it picks up  I'm clued up enough in the ways of the Enclave.


Name: Frank Horrigan (Not _the_ Frank Horrigan, don't worry)

Age: 39

Sex: Male

Ghoul or Human: Human (Pure strain)

Appearance: 6'5 and 250lbs, Frank is truly a military machine a hulking behemoth even without power armour. A dark ruffle of short black hair sits atop his head, piercing pale blue eyes staring out. His jaw line is fairly refined, framed by a trim of thin beard and goatee.

Backround: Frank has served with the Enclave all his life, originally coming from the east coast collective. He's been out on the field since the age of 16. He believes in the Enclaves goals though is not one of the more zealous fanatics, showing more understanding of how the Wastelands need to be worked. His goals are of those working more towards the unity of the American people rather than just the total annihilation of the mutated genes.

Frank is a Hellfire trooper, excelling in close quarter combat with a penchant for the fire based weapons. Preferring to incinerate his enemies up close rather than in a firefight

He and his group were out in the ruins north of the DC city district, the last thing he remembers is a chain of explosives blowing away the bridge they were crossing.

Any faction you used to be connected to: Enclave

Weapons and Armour: Hellfire armour. Incinerator and Plasma pistol


Hope that's satisfactory


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

This looks interesting. I would like to join.

Name: Draval Scortenis
Age: 23
Sex: Male
Ghoul or Human: Human
Appearance: Draval is skinny with a brown beard, and he always has his fur hat on
Backround: Draval was born in a small town founded by his parents. He was brought up learning how to survive in the wastes. His small town how ever still had a proboblem. Raiders attacked it reguarly. Stealing food and weapons every week. Draval's parents hid him with their extra food. The scheme worked for a while but eventualy the raiders cought on. Dravals home town was destroyed by the raider and Draval had only the extra food and an M16 to survive. He hired himself out to any one who wanted. He made money but only enough to get by.
faction: Mercenary
Weapons and Armor: M16 with scope, SMG, Combat Armour

Hope its good enough


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

Might as well join in it looks fun

Name: Sasha Damean

Age: 19

Sex: Male

Appearance: small and skinny with short brown hair, with piercing greeny grey eyes, weighing about 180lbs

Backround: Sansha's parents feared for his life when he was born, so they built a bunker and supplied it with food to last for twenty years. For a decade Sansha lived in the bunker, but on his tenth birthday the bunker got raided and his parents got taken, He only survived by hiding in a spot they kept for when raiders came. As he grew older he got adept and using knifes and using stealth to get his food, he also grew adept at using a sniper rifle, although he never really enjoyed killing he did it for the people he looks after.
He got captured by waking up to find a knife pressed to his throat and a voice saying "do not shout or you will never see the light of day again". He then felt a sharp pain behind his left ear and he lost consciousness. When he woke up, Sansha was in a cell like the ones they used to have in the old time to hold criminals (or so he was told), he has been there until only recently, when he was released into a open area surrounded by massive fences and had guards with an assortment of assault rifles guarding him and about 100 other prisoners. 

Faction: Wastelander (although he works very closely with all the types of humans, apart from the raiders just so he can feed his gang of warriors)

Armour and Weapons: Enclave armour apart from the arm plates and the helmet and has also been changed to have smaller shoulder pads for more movement , painted like dust and dirt to camouflage into his surroundings, three combat daggers and the Marine corps M40A3 sniper rifle

There you go hope you guys like him


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

great you three are accepted, for Fumble and Android this takes place 200 years after the Nuclear war so you might want to change that little bit but otherwise great characters, just waiting for at least two more


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

there.... changed BlackApostleVilhelm

as soon as i realized the mistakes i changed


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

all right I changed it.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Hmmm sounds interesting.....I'll join xD

Name: real name is unknown, is called panzer due to his big appearance, and straightforward, no-nonsense approach to just about anything

Age: in his twenties, real age unknown

Sex: male

Appearance: tall and strong, though less than Frank. He mostly covers up his face due to the fact he doesn't want to be recognized( due to a dark secret in the past), though in the "camp" (or fenced area) he will not be hiding his face, so he has dark brown hair and green eyes, no facial hair. He keeps his left arm covered the whole time( the dark secret in the past???)

Background: from his past he does not speak, though what is known is: he lived in a settlement till around his 15th year, then it was overrun by raiders, and he tagged along. He grew up amongst the raiders, but he held(and still is) a great hatred for raiders. When he was around twenty years of age, he betrayed the raiders which he was with, and killed most of them. The real reason for his sudden rage is unknown. After that he has lived out on his own as some sort of wanderer, till one of the surviving raiders tracked him down, and took him, to punish him for his crimes.

Faction: Raiders, though he is now an independent one, and has a hatred of all other raiders.

Armor and weapons: his armor is a motley assortment of all kinds of armor and other stuff, and he is well equipped for a raider, he has good armor, though his head is covered in the same kind of cloth just like the raider posted earlier. Though he used to have a Helghan-ish helmet and mask. He has a mp 40, which he has personalized with a scope and a silencer, and a lancer assault rifle(yes the one from Gears of war with the chainsaw), or a gun like it( not sure if you will accept the weapon) which has a silencer and a thermal scope. He also has a somewhat smaller powerfist on his right arm, which is small enough to operate a gun with, but still packs a "punch".

I hope you like the mysteriousness of my character


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

awesome, accepted, alright i would like at least two more people and then we can start!


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

If I figure out a way to come on more often, you can definitely count me in. :victory:


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Great, I would really like a few more players, so we could start.:biggrin:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

alright im going to start with you four but leave the recruitment thread open for others to join.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Where do we start(which thread) this one or another one?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

it will be up by tonight, i have to finish some things at school first


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

I have noticed the thread isn't up yet, had some difficulties?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i've decided to wait a bit, sorry guys but starting an Rp with only four members isnt too great.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

I know, we should wait
maybe posting over time will get us some attention of fellow rp'ers


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

hmm... if only some of the people who said they would do it would do it


----------



## pariha (Dec 1, 2009)

Name:cypher

Age:26

Sex:male

Ghoul or Human:human

Appearance:tall, around 6 foot 5 inches and stockey also quite strong

Backround:born in a small settlement near DC, were he lived untill his 14 birthday when his parents got arrested by the enclave for helping the brotherhood.while wandering in the wasts he came upon the BoS base just outside of DC were he was taken in and trained at the age of 16,2 years later he was a fully justified member of the BoS and was sett to guard an outpost by vault 151. A few uneventfull years past and now 20 he was a hardend fighter and a good man , he helped the people of the settlement by getting them extra food when he could.Just after his 22nd birthday a small wandering girl came to the settlement and asked the other guard if she could stay there, seeing the guard turn the girl down he called here over and let her in, the other BoS guard reported him and for going agent orders he was exiled to the wastes , his armour was p[ainted with the red marks of an outcast and he was thrown back out.now he wanders from place to place helping who he can and doing the best to keep the people of the waists safe.the last thing he remembers is a rifle but hitting him from out of no ware 

Any faction you used to be connected to: brotherhood of steel outcast

Weapons and Armorutcast T-51B power armor, modified sniper riflethat fires 1.0 cal bullits, sledge hammer, scilenced 10mm


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

heh.... a sledge hammer.... heh


----------



## pariha (Dec 1, 2009)

yup if your gonna have a melee wep might as well over do it


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

definately.... i have too agree with you there


----------



## ryan355 (Jan 5, 2010)

name: jason winters

age: 22

sex: male

apperance: avarage height, brown short hair, brown eyes fairly strong but more agile due to his quite nature

ghoul or human: human

backround: jason grew up in a place called the ''the pitt'' formally known as pittsborough before the atomic war. a place teeming with radiation he grew up with more resistance to radiation than normall. when he was 5 the brotherhood of steel stormed the pitt known as an attack called ''the scorge'' where the brotherhood killed anyone who resisted and took the children who where largelly unaffected by the radiation took them and trained them as brotherhood of steel members. jason was one of these children. when jason was 22 he was ordered on a potrol of the outskirts of washington dc to scour the area of remaining super mutants. the potrol just barely managed to survive the fire fight with the super mutants and headed back to the citadel. when they where on their way their they where ambushed by a large group of raiders who killed the the brotherhood potrol members apart from jason and dragged him back to a place called evergreen mills. they took all of his belongings and kept him to sell him as a slave.

faction: brotherhood of steel

weapons and armour: he had a suit of brotherhood power armour in fairly good condition and a brotherhood of steel helmet. his main weapon was a laser rifle although he used a 10mm pistol and grenades from time to time.

hope you like it


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Mate, I think you have just saved this thread ^^ good job, I was sure it was dead.. But I was wrong.... Does this mean my brothers hamster is still alive too 0.o' I thought it was dead... But this shows you can never be sure about anything..

Kidding aside..I hope this thread starts soon, if the GM still wants it to..


----------



## ryan355 (Jan 5, 2010)

seems i wasnt paying attention to the dates ive made a right twat of myself


----------



## SideEffect46 (Feb 1, 2010)

Is it too late to join? If not here is mine.

Name: Karek
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Ghoul or Human: Human
Appearance: Average Height 5'10 (is that average?)
Backround: His family was killed by a group of raiders when he was little and only left him and his dog alive so he could agonize over aslow death or the dog would eat him. The dog is a German Shepard named Trigger who is fiercely loyal to Karek. He has lived by rading houses and merchants for food, clothes, weapons and ammo. Yet he is still good at heart and helps others when they're in need. He just does what he has to do to survive. He and Trigger are just trying to make a living in this dark world. Was caught trying to steal food from a Raiders camp like usual. 
Any faction you used to be connected to: none
Weapons and Armor: Talon Combat Armor (whom he took off a mercenary who tried to eat his dog). He also had his trusty Desert Eagle and his sniper rifle (Barret 82A1) (whom he stole from a Talon Company outpost at nightk, which he has become and excellet shot with both.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Thread dates people, they are those things you really should be checking before you post in some threads and are located on the top left of posts.

Your post SideEffect46 is about a week after the one ryan355 made that brought this thread out of its grave, and that was after about a month of inactivity from other member (let alone the GM). I think its fair to say that this thread is well and truly not going to happen at this point, better off finding another RP to join.


----------



## SideEffect46 (Feb 1, 2010)

oh sorry my bad I saw Ryans and I jumped the gun

Question is there anyway I could take over this thread seeing on how it is interesting and I would like to continue it. Would I just make a new thread?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Just make a new recruitment thread, but make sure to know what your getting into and give the stickies a breeze as well; you never know what you might find helpful from them.


----------



## SideEffect46 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you, I now have a new level of respect for you:grin:


----------

